# sprunger band saw



## jpcut4u1 (Jun 20, 2009)

a friend of mine gave me a sprunger band saw model bs1400 the wheel rubber needs to be replaced does anyone know where to get parts for this saw


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.owwm.com/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=786&tab=0 has some excellent information on the company, and parts availability.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bandsaw tires from Ptreeusa*

FROM: www.ptreeusa.com
Urethane Band Saw Tires​These tires will be running on your band saw long after rubber ones have literally turned to dust. They do not dry out,
therefore, they will not crack, peel, or harden like rubber
tires do. They hold so tightly to the wheel you won't need
to glue them down either. Colored bright, safety orange for easier inspection. . Be sure to follow label instructions for best performance and ease of installation. Tires come in pairs.


*Urethane Band Saw Tires For Band Saws*

*PLU*​*Description*​*Price*​ 
1756​ 
3 *Urethane Tire Set *for 16" Delta 28-560
Contains 3 Tires (1 each 1" x 10" & 2 each 1" x 7)"​$39.99​ 
*1758*​*3/4" width x 10" Dia. Urethane Tire Set *​*$34.99*
*1759*​*1" width x 10" Dia. Urethane Tire Set *​*$34.99*
*1760*​*3/4" width x 11" Dia. Urethane Tire Set *​*$34.99*
*1761*​*3/4" width x 12" Dia. Urethane Tire Set *​*$34.99*
*1762*​*7/8" width x 12" Dia. Urethane Tire Set *​*$34.99*
*1763*​*1" width x 12 " Dia. Urethane Tire Set *​*$34.99*
*1764*​*1" width x 14" Dia. Urethane Tire Set *​*$34.99*
*1765*​*1 1/4 " width x 14" Dia. Urethane Tire Set *​*$34.99*
*1766*​*1 1/4 " width x 16" Dia. Urethane Tire Set *​*$34.99*
*1767*​*1 1/2" width x 18" Dia. Urethane Tire Set *​*$39.99*
*1768*​*1 1/2" width x 20 " Dia. Urethane Tire Set *​*$44.99*


----------



## jpcut4u1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you for your help i think i can find what i need with your information


----------



## seyit (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a Sprunger BSN 14P bandsaw,and a Sprunger 6" jointer descending from 1950s.I purchased both of the machines as goverment surplus years ago here in Turkey.Both machines have the Children's Fund decal on them and are generally in good condition.I still use them in my work shop almost daily.In fact they are the main mules of my workshop.The jointer missed the switch and motor,while the band saw missed motor,switch,blade guide,fence and miter gauge when I purchased them.Except for the 230 V motor I didn't do much for the jointer,only installed a switch.As for the band saw,I purchased another 230 V motor,I had to manufacture a blade guide(upper guide-the lower one egsisted)I also manufactured a fence myself and adopted a miter gauge.The wheel tires also were worn away.Unfortunatelly I could't find replacement tires in this country,and I had to cut them out of car tire tubes.Other than the telephone numbers if anybody in this forum can donate me with the e mail address of the company that still produce and sell the spare parts of these machines,I would be very thankful.
seyit


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Welcome from Texas.*



seyit said:


> I have a Sprunger BSN 14P bandsaw,and a Sprunger 6" jointer descending from 1950s.I purchased both of the machines as goverment surplus years ago here in Turkey.Both machines have the Children's Fund decal on them and are generally in good condition.I still use them in my work shop almost daily.In fact they are the main mules of my workshop.The jointer missed the switch and motor,while the band saw missed motor,switch,blade guide,fence and miter gauge when I purchased them.Except for the 230 V motor I didn't do much for the jointer,only installed a switch.As for the band saw,I purchased another 230 V motor,I had to manufacture a blade guide(upper guide-the lower one egsisted)I also manufactured a fence myself and adopted a miter gauge.The wheel tires also were worn away.Unfortunatelly I could't find replacement tires in this country,and I had to cut them out of car tire tubes.Other than the telephone numbers if anybody in this forum can donate me with the e mail address of the company that still produce and sell the spare parts of these machines,I would be very thankful.
> seyit


I have never heard of this brand before. How is the quality?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## seyit (Dec 21, 2009)

*seyit*



Texas Sawduster said:


> I have never heard of this brand before. How is the quality?
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks for welcoming me among you.Taking the modern technology 0f 2000s you may look at them by frowning,but regarding that many of the famous brands have their tools manufactured in Far East with low tec.,these are superior to lots of them.At least very reliable machines.Still running from the 1950s up to present.


----------

